# Hate big pics? Fret not!



## Chris (May 6, 2007)

Get it? _Fret_ not?! 

[action=Chris]has had way too much coffee...[/action]

A little something for those of us that hate clicking threads only to find our screen full of giant pics. The site will now auto-resize big images down to 640x480 on the fly using CSS. So if you post, say, an 800x600 pic:







It'll bring it down to size. To see the full image just click the bar at the top and it will expand in place. The full image WILL load on your end, you'll just see the slightly smaller version in the thread until you click on it to expand it.

Tested in Opera/FF/IE, let me know if there are any problems.

*You can turn this on or off and adjust it in your User Control Panel:*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Stitch (May 6, 2007)

Just so you know, it works fine in god-cursed Safari too.


----------



## eleven59 (May 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Just so you know, it works fine in god-cursed Safari too.



Hey, what's wrong with Safari?


----------



## darren (May 6, 2007)

Sweet. This is a great feature. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2007)

The whole time I was setting it up, I was thinking "Darren's going to love this."


----------



## Vince (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Ken (May 6, 2007)




----------



## distressed_romeo (May 6, 2007)

Badass.


----------



## zimbloth (May 7, 2007)

Fantastic feature.


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I noticed it today while browning through some gear threads. Awesome feature. 

But it kinda eliminates the need for all the 56k warnings.


----------



## Martin_777 (May 7, 2007)

Good feature! Now browsing through gear threads is fun with my crappy laptop.

Cheers for that!


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2007)

Cool feature. I'm likin' it.  It prevents having to scroll left and right to read all the text or view an entire picture in some threads.


----------



## Plaschkes (May 7, 2007)

Mawdyson said:


> But it kinda eliminates the need for all the 56k warnings.



It does not, because you still load the entire image in full res, and then this just resizes it.

Great feature, Chris.


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2007)

Another nice feature, thanks Chris!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2007)

This is easily the coolest expansion to the site in a LONG time.


----------



## Ken (May 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> This is easily the coolest expansion to the site in a LONG time.



+1. I totally  this feature.


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2007)

Awesome feature addition


----------



## Shawn (May 19, 2007)

Im liking this new feature as well. Nice job, Chris!


----------

